# Front mount?



## Nissandrifter301 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so here's the deal. I have a '91 300zx tt and just got 2 jwt 530's with full Megan exhaust and a Godspeed intercooler but here's my issue, I'm not 100% on how I should mount it or run the plumbing?
All positive input and advice is appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------

